# Any tips/suggestions from those who passed FE exam with Environmental in PM Session



## srj (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

Got my results and did not pass. I took environmental in the afternoon session. May be I did not had enough grip on that subject due to following reasons

I have Bachelors in Chemical Engg and Masters in Environmental Science. So really haven't studied all the subjects in environmental engineering, but currently working in Envi field so made that choice of taking it in PM session.

If anybody took the FE exam with Envi in afternoon session, could you please give me some suggestions in preparing for it. Like the books and materials I need to focus on and any helpful tips.

I am really disappointed and tired. Feel like giving up this exam. To excel in career I have to get through this.

Have a Happy New Year

thanks,

SRJ


----------



## mrpresident (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my results. If I pass, I will sure pass my wisdom


----------



## gator2288 (Jan 3, 2011)

didn't take the environmental section but I can tell you what what I felt was the most important tool for me was purchasing the reference book for both sections. I also purchased a 3 month subscription to http://www.eitexam.com/ where you can practice the timing and you get use to using the referenced books quickly. Remember that all the questions they ask come from the reference book, therefore the more use to it you are I think the better you'll do.

Hope it helps and don't give up


----------



## srj (Jan 5, 2011)

mrpresident said:


> I'm still waiting for my results. If I pass, I will sure pass my wisdom


Did you get your result?


----------



## mrpresident (Jan 6, 2011)

srj said:


> mrpresident said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for my results. If I pass, I will sure pass my wisdom
> ...


It's in mail and I should have it today (1/6).


----------



## srj (Jan 10, 2011)

mrpresident said:


> srj said:
> 
> 
> > mrpresident said:
> ...


Hey did you get your mail?


----------



## mrpresident (Jan 11, 2011)

srj said:


> mrpresident said:
> 
> 
> > srj said:
> ...


Its all about the reference book, if you know what's where you will save half your time on the test and then you can use it to actually solve the problems.

I also ordered the Environmental Engineering Sample Qs book from ncees.org, that helped.

Good Luck.


----------



## lakas (Jan 12, 2011)

I passed and took the environmental PM session. I think what really helped me is knowing how to navigate the reference book but I also took Environmental Engineering as an undergraduate which helped with knowing which formulas or graphs/tables to use. Since you have a BS in Chem Eng my advice would be to look at sample/review questions for Chem Eng and determine if you find doing those easier than Env Eng. I have a feeling you would find doing Chem Eng questions easier since you already have a familiarity with Chem Eng formulas/graphs/tables that are in the reference book.


----------



## srj (Feb 7, 2011)

lakas said:


> I passed and took the environmental PM session. I think what really helped me is knowing how to navigate the reference book but I also took Environmental Engineering as an undergraduate which helped with knowing which formulas or graphs/tables to use. Since you have a BS in Chem Eng my advice would be to look at sample/review questions for Chem Eng and determine if you find doing those easier than Env Eng. I have a feeling you would find doing Chem Eng questions easier since you already have a familiarity with Chem Eng formulas/graphs/tables that are in the reference book.


Thank you. Could please tell me what books you referred for the exam.


----------

